# Aurora, CO. WTF??



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Protesters Chain Doors Of Police Station, Locking Officers Inside For 7 Hours

Protesters Chain Doors Of Police Station, Locking Officers Inside For 7 Hours - The Police Tribune


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"There wasn't a rush to come in move people out," Officer Longshore said. "The officers were safe inside."
No they weren't see below.

"We wanted to give the people the ability to express their First Amendment right, to protest, peacefully assemble and make their voices heard"
There was nothing peaceful about this and last time I checked that was unlawful imprisonment and possibly kidnapping is not protected speech.

"we didn't have an immediate rush to go in and clear people out. Waiting a little bit longer, the crowd size became smaller, so we had an advantage."
Yeah wait until they start to torch the building and burn the cops alive.

Afterward, police found *full gas cans and other homemade weapons hidden in the area around the police station*, KDVR reported.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't think the words "peacefully assemble" mean what he thinks they mean.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

What the HELL is wrong with these people?

They're playing fast and loose with officers lives.


----------



## Tailon630 (Jan 17, 2017)

Brass needs to stop conforming for these ppl and protect their officers lives


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Wow,
They folks need to relax with some of their legal cannabis. Oh damn? did she say "party for socialism and liberation"?
Guess Soros and the progressive Democrats are out there in plain sight now!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Rounds needed to be put out. Lots of rounds.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Try this in Springfield or Worcester. Watch how quickly it ends.


----------

